# Napalin



## Teddy-G (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm trying to find information on an oral steroid called Napalin. I've done searches and can't seem to find anything. Are they perhaps known by another name?


----------



## Roaddkingg (Aug 12, 2010)

*D-bol*

Napolin is a brand name of dianabol. I may have the spelling wrong but I know it's dianabol and I believe it comes out of poland. Check a bunch of sponsors and go through their orals and I'm sure you can find it. I've heard it's really good d-bol also but I havent ever had it. It could be napasium but hopefully someone with first hand experience can chime in and help with that spelling for you.


----------



## ROID (Aug 12, 2010)

Naposim -dbol
5mg tabs


----------



## XYZ (Aug 12, 2010)

Pink thai's - best d-bol ever!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 12, 2010)

Naposim is one of best or just BEST d-bol . dianabol.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Aug 12, 2010)

*There ya go teddy*

I knew we'd get that one figured out for you. From what my friends have told me it's really good d-bol.


----------



## unclem (Aug 13, 2010)

i like blue hearts, or gp d-bol mg for mg.


----------



## Teddy-G (Aug 13, 2010)

Great! Thanks guys


----------

